# Lost paddle on Poudre Sat 5/28



## afox (May 10, 2004)

Lost paddle on Lower Mish. Seven 2, 193 cm, black plastic blades, blue handle. Cash reward.

Andrew
970 443 0998
[email protected]


----------

